# Adding trolling motor to second hand Salt Marsh 1444



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

How difficult would it be to add a trolling motor to a Salt Marsh 1444 that has the 8 gallon tank in the bow? I'm considering a used one, haven't seen it in person yet, but it looks like a tight squeeze. Is it possible?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

1/4






www.agrisales-inc.com


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks, but I'd like it through-bolted with a backing plate.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

what did you end up doing to install the TM? curious, did you have to remove the tank to get the backing plate in? (curious as considering similar retrofit soon) thanks!


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

tailspotter74 said:


> what did you end up doing to install the TM? curious, did you have to remove the tank to get the backing plate in? (curious as considering similar retrofit soon) thanks!


I left the tank in and used a long breaker bar and ultimately taped a wrench to a longer 1x2 to reach the last bolt. It was mildly annoying but doable without removing the tank.


----------

